# Do you deserve a friendly, pretty girlfriend?



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you deserve a friendly, pretty girlfriend?

Is this something you feel you have a right for?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I deserve a fairly intelligent, not especially mean, non-grotesque-looking girlfriend. I plan to sue for one. I'll take this to the supreme court if I have to.

Edit days later for paranoid disclaimer: I wasn't being serious.

I can't vote in the poll though, because it seems to only allow votes by "good guys" who also favor particular attributes that I don't value so much ("friendly" can be too extroverted, "sweet" brings a kinda negative airheady image to mind for me, pretty is nice but not important beyond a basic level).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't think anyone has a "right" to a significant other, but it is generally my wish that kind, thoughtful guys find girls that treat them well.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think that anyone 'deserves' anything when it comes to these things, what happens happens, i guess.


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

If someone thinks they "deserve" any sort of relationship then they need a bit of perspective in their lives. Good people "deserve" food, water, and shelter. Love is a bonus, imo.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

love is a need. so yes.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

sure. In a perfect world, everyone would be with a perfect match for themselves. Everyone would be 'beautiful', everyone would be intelligent and everyone would be friendly.
The world isn't perfect though.

And whether or not someone is 'pretty' is really up to the person who is looking at them. "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"
It's completely true. 
Some actors/idols who are considered to be extremely good looking-- to me look quite grotesque. It's just my own tastes; and it doesn't mean that they aren't beautiful on the inside-- or aren't beautiful to someone other than myself.

I also believe that good people deserve only good things.
That does not always happen either though.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

The real question should be do all the *******s and arrogant guys of the world deserve girlfriends? while there are nice guys being told their time will come and waiting in line while the jerks and fools play head games with women and break their hearts and lead them to discover they were foolish enough to miss the nice guy. 

The Nice guy who is a down to earth person who treats a woman with respect feels like everyone wants him to stand by while the hot hunk bad boy gets all the attention. 

I am in a very complicated situation a long distance relationship that is like a Romeo and Juliet thing with our two parents dead set against us being together


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> The real question should be do all the *******s and arrogant guys of the world deserve girlfriends?


I vote they should be thrown into a pit and burned alive! Same goes for the ******* girls!

... but then we'd be worse than them for doing something so horrible and for judging them as ******* without looking at the reasons behind why they act the way they do and *if* they actually are ******* all the time.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

She wouldn't be my g/f if I didn't think she was pretty or if she was mean.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I intend on remaining single for quite a long time.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strange poll. but thats this site summed up in a nutshell! 

why does she have to be "pretty"? Aye, I think we all deserve to find our special someone. I think looks get in the way for everyone and the instinct to put yer best foot forward messes it up too. Whens the last time any of yee went on a date and sat back and just let yer real personality do the talking?

We over-value the superficial stuff and we lose a lot of the good points by doin that.

Yeah everyone deserves their special-someone but we're our own biggest obstacle at times.

I dont like gettin serious too often, so its back to talkin aboot Seamus fer a while after this post!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

We don't deserve anyone. No one "deserves" a partner, actually, although most attractive people get enough attention that they probably start to believe they do.

Like any contract or commitment between two parties, a relationship is only sustainable if it's beneficial for both. I struggle to think of one reason a girl would benefit from being in a long-term relationship with me. I loathe myself, so why should anyone else feel differently?

I'm actually shocked to the point of hilarity that almost every guy so far thinks he "deserves" a friendly and attractive girl, regardless of what he has to offer beyond being "nice" or "good." :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's funny how you girls say a guy (any guy) doesn't deserve anyone. But yet you do? Yeah keep thinking that. Come to the other side one day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Where had any female in this thread said they deserved a man? All I have seen in this thread is comments that no one "deserves" relationships, be they male or female, or that everyone does.

I also don't see why you would purposefully try and turn this thread into yet _another _male vs female thread.

Anyways, back to your scheduled programming. I'm not starting this again.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Where's the "maybe but I doubt I'd ever attract anyone" option.

wtf, this poll is rigged


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nobody 'deserves' anything.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread's a beaut.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends... Does she come served on a silver platter??? 

Presentation is everything, you know!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?


Yeah, it doesn't quite fit.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Judi said:


> Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?


YES! :no What the fork!


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

For those who think this poll is "wrong", please state why


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> For those who think this poll is "wrong", please state why


its retarted


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Relaxation said:


> For those who think this poll is "wrong", please state why


It's objectifying.

You deserve pay raises... You deserve trophies... You deserve to have something taken off the bill after you receive bad service at a restaurant... etc.

But people? They're not objects!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Judi said:


> Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?





strawberryjulius said:


> YES! :no What the fork!


Indeed. :|

"Do you deserve a friendly, pretty girlfriend?" coveys a sense of entitlement. So when some 'friendly, pretty' girl rejects you it's her fault entirely and you hope she learns her lesson when she chooses you over the 'bad boy'.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I still think my answer is the best.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

rumjungle said:


> "Do you deserve a friendly, pretty girlfriend?" coveys a sense of entitlement. So when some 'friendly, pretty' girl rejects you it's her fault entirely and you hope she learns her lesson when she chooses you over the 'bad boy'.


Yes, but that's why I offered choices in the poll. You can select "no".


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ So selecting "no" makes this thread okay? I'm afraid you've missed the point, friend.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

It's still flawed, if a good guy has a sweet and pretty girlfriend, would you say he is undeserving of her? No, because as long as people cherish each other, they deserve each other. 

Now would you give (on a silver platter ) a good guy a girl, or a human being of any sort, simply because they're a good guy and they deserve it? :S

I hope that's clear.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> But why do good people deserve food, water, and shelter, and not love?


There are many people in the world who also do not get food, water or shelter.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree that no one deserves having a girlfriend or boyfriend.Just because you are a "good"(what is a good guy anyway?It somewhat depends on the eye of the beholder if you ask me) guy it doesn't make you deserve a pretty,friendly,sweet girlfriend more than other men.
You can say that you want a girlfriend with all of these qualities,but no you don't deserve it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Girlfriends/boyfriends are not something you can deserve.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Relaxation said:


> But why do good people deserve food, water, and shelter, and not love?


:bash Really bad comparison.

Why does this even need to be explained? To get the obvious out of the way, it's not just _good_ people who deserve food, water, and shelter. People do deserve love-- from their parents, friendships, a romantic partner. Love is a fundamental part of the human experience, etc., and everyone should get the chance to experience it. More people here would agree with you if you'd asked if everyone deserves a relationship with a partner they're compatible with, who they're attracted to and who treats them well. But, like was stated upthread, judging from how you worded this poll, you seem to view friendly, pretty girls as trophies, a reward you're entitled to... for what? Not being an a$s hole?


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

What do you mean by 'deserve'? You almost make it sound like you are entitled to date someone. People date others for their own selfish reasons.


----------



## kelly0205 (Jan 28, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> For those who think this poll is "wrong", please state why


Realistically, its a reasonable poll, because we all want to gaze at an attractive face. But even more realistically, in 40 years, none of us here will be pretty. :blank So if its a longterm deal, pretty doesn't matter at all. For the long haul, I definitely want someone good, but, do I deserve it? I have no idea, I would like to think I do. I would also like to think i'm a good person. Friendly would be nice, but that also has many variables. Would she be friendly to the mailman as well or just me? I'm overthinking this now.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Judi said:


> Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?


It's silly is what it is.

The fact that they slipped in the words, Good guy, in the answers shows that they are pitying themselves for not having a girlfriend.

Because you made this poll all the answers are flawed. Therefore i won't answer.
You're basically saying you're entitled to a PRETTY nice girl...which is BS.

If you want a girlfriend, go get one.
Dating isn't a right, it's a privilege,(despite the countless people taking it for granted).

Who thinks i deserve myself a hunk???

I hope you find your beautiful goddess. /sarcasm


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nathan18 said:


> Nobody 'deserves' anything.


ditto. Im not sure what the point of this thread is, but its title is worded as if guys are 'entitled' to this 'pretty, friendly girl' you talk about. Strictly speaking, no one is entitled to anything they want. They might think so, but they're not. If that's the case, then i should be a millionnaire right now, because i want to be, and i'm not the worst person you'll ever meet. But i'm not, and its no big deal.

Anyway back to the point - i think this poll is shallow; beauty and personality are fairly subjective. What one person considers 'pretty' the other person might not, and people can be deceivingly friendly, when really they're not.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Star Zero said:


> Because you made this poll all the answers are flawed. Therefore i won't answer.


How are the answers flawed if I am giving you a choice to either AGREE or DISAGREE? You don't have to agree. That's why there are 2 choices.

If somebody asks the question, "Are cars better than bicycles?"
(a) Yes, cars are better.
(b) No, cars are not better.

You can choose. I am not forcing you to choose that cars are better because there is a second option that is its negative.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> How are the answers flawed if I am giving you a choice to either AGREE or DISAGREE? You don't have to agree. That's why there are 2 choices.
> 
> If somebody asks the question, "Are cars better than bicycles?"
> (a) Yes, cars are better.
> ...


I disagree with the whole poll, not just some of the answers.

My only options are to either say, a good guy is deserving of being shallow and whiny, or, a good guy doesn't deserve anything, so i choose neither.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted for "I deserve a taco"


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I deserve a pretty, friendly, young girlfriend one who'll cook for me, clean the house and treat me like a ***** in the bedroom. While we're living this fantasy life, I also deserve to win the lottery and an Oscar just because it'd look cool on my mantle.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

A resounding no! I truly don't think I'm deserving of anything but I'm still grateful of what I do have.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Regardless of the style of thread, some of the sarcastic remarks are not needed.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

What's wrong with sarcasm?



Relaxation said:


> So do you think that a serial killer deserves food, water, shelter, love as much as you?


Again, missing the point. Food, water, and shelter are required by everyone to live--as in not die, not emotional fulfillment. Can you not see why being entitled to these has nothing to do with being a "good" person?

Love is in an entirely different category. If going by your definition of love = trophy girlfriend, then yeah, you're still not entitled to it like a criminal is not entitled to it. If we're going by what love actually is, then the rest of us should have the edge over the serial killer.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MM75, thank you for reversing the warning that was issued to me, but I'm still a bit puzzled by this. Is being sarcastic against the rules? :blank


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Do I deserve a friendly, pretty girlfriend? 

No, I haven't done anything to deserve a girlfriend.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

So all I have to do is be "good" and I will get a friendly, pretty girlfriend? 

Awesome!

Actually, this was my strategy all along when I was younger, and it was a disaster. I thought, all these other guys are such *******s, I'll be a really nice and good person and women will love me. 

Wrong. 

If any of you guys think this way, you should read No More Mr. Nice Guy. And no, it's not about becoming an *******. :/


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Even hangmen have girlfriends. Friendly and pretty?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cleary said:


> Is being sarcastic against the rules?


Depends on how it's used I would imagine.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Star Zero said:


> My only options are to either say, a good guy is deserving of being shallow and whiny, or, a good guy doesn't deserve anything, so i choose neither.


Your poll doesnt give opposite answers, the no answer is a good guy doesnt deserve. Saying a good guy doesnt deserve a girl isnt correct, no one deserves anything. Not nice guys, not pretty ladies, just because you do things correctly does not mean your entitled to a pretty, smart girl. You run your life and things happen. No one is entitled to anything or anyone.



Logan X said:


> I voted for "I deserve a taco"


Well I think you do. Have a taco on me. charge it to my sas account. 



millenniumman75 said:


> ****Thread Advisory****
> Regardless of the style of thread, some of the sarcastic remarks are not needed.


 Aww, Now we cant have any fun. 

This is just some crazy idea. Go live your lives and forget about finding a girl. Go have fun, do the things you want to do and see what happens. I have never got a girlfriend from sitting around complaining about it. I have never got a girlfriend moping around upset. I have from living an active life and meeting people along the way. And the best thing about this approach is that you arent missing out on anything. You are living your life, you are not missing out on anything.

Work with what you have. You are single, there are benefits. Being in a relationship will not change your life, sure it enhances it, it is nice and it gives you all sorts of lovely feelings, but you still have to live your life.

Oh, no one deserves anything, if your nice, good, caring... you do it because that is part of you. If you are nice, good, caring and complain because you dont get a girlfriend because of it... then you are not really all that nice, good or caring. All these bitter posts about how nice you are and hate girls because your nice and they want someone which is more confident.. well your not coming across any better then the jerks you hate


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

matty said:


> Oh, no one deserves anything, if your nice, good, caring... you do it because that is part of you. If you are nice, good, caring and complain because you dont get a girlfriend because of it... then you are not really all that nice, good or caring. All these bitter posts about how nice you are and hate girls because your nice and they want someone which is more confident.. well your not coming across any better then the jerks you hate


you should just copy and paste this in every "i am such an incredibly nice guy but women are shallow and don't know what they want because they love jerks" type of threads.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I am wondering what the OP is hoping to learn/gain from this poll.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think a good guy deserves a sweet girlfriend, but pretty doesn't necessarily have to factor into it. If the guy is genuinely a good guy he shouldn't care too much about her appearance (not to say it isn't a factor at all, but people should acknowledge and attempt to see past it).


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

This is why I don't read the Relationships board.

What the ****.

It's a simply question, you guys. And everyone gets all in a fuss about whether it's objectifying or improper or starts saying "oh no, not another male/female thread!", or sarcastically just dismissing the whole thread for no apparent reason.

What the hell is there to complain about here? Physical attractiveness and friendliness are two major considerations for most people in choosing a mate. We want someone who we want to have sex with. We want someone who's easy to get along with. Big fricking deal.

And for the record, to the original question, no, I don't. I am not very attractive or terribly friendly, so why should I? If I was, then yeah, sure... just like smart people deserve good jobs and athletic people deserve to score that goal or get that rebound.

Deserve. It doesn't mean that women are pieces of meat. It means "do I consider myself worthy of the love of someone who society deems attractive?".


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> Deserve. It doesn't mean that women are pieces of meat. It means "do I consider myself worthy of the love of someone who society deems attractive?".


Well it does because they deserve, meaning entitled, meaning should be able to get. Meaning, I outlay this, I should get that.

Consider is a possibility of having a relationship with said person.

Worthy, is a good word, meaning with the way I act and treat people do I offer enough value to attract someone of good nature.

If the OP was worded differently, the poll would have been a lot cleaner.

And your sports bit. If I jump for a rebound, do I deserve to get it? If I take a shot does that mean I should score. No


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Doesn't everyone who has a significant other find them pretty and friendly, otherwise why would they even be dating them in the first place?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

matty: might I point you toward a good thesaurus, which will no doubt list something like "be worthy of" as a synonym for "deserve". Also, I take issue with your replacement of "deserve" with "should"... if I'm good at what I do, I most certainly deserve to succeed - that is, if I succeed, people might say "why, that guy is good, he deserves to be recognized as such!" But am I entitled? Most certainly not.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> matty: might I point you toward a good thesaurus, which will no doubt list something like "be worthy of" as a synonym for "deserve". Also, I take issue with your replacement of "deserve" with "should"... if I'm good at what I do, I most certainly deserve to succeed - that is, if I succeed, people might say "why, that guy is good, he deserves to be recognized as such!" But am I entitled? Most certainly not.


Sorry, about my lack of knowledge. But under the thesaurus it stated the description of deserve - be entitled to. Which makes your last sentence wrong. Because if you deserve it then you should be entitled to it.

Sorry about the should, not a great word. So scratch that sentence.

I am no genius when it comes to English, so I am not going to challenge anything because you sound like you know a lot more then me.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

It's ok Matty we all know your mother tongue is Australian mate.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

matty said:


> Sorry, about my lack of knowledge. But under the thesaurus it stated the description of deserve - be entitled to. Which makes your last sentence wrong. Because if you deserve it then you should be entitled to it.
> 
> Sorry about the should, not a great word. So scratch that sentence.
> 
> I am no genius when it comes to English, so I am not going to challenge anything because you sound like you know a lot more then me.


No, I don't know much English either, I just like to talk a lot. 

But, perhaps everyone should take note of the, uh... popular dating and relationship lexicon as I understand it. That is, if someone says: "he/she TOTALLY doesn't deserve her/him!", the implication is that "he/she is TOTALLY is not worthy of the other person's affection, for whatever reason." Therefore, I took "deserve" to mean "be worthy of" in this context, since we are talking about relationships.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> This is why I don't read the Relationships board.
> 
> What the ****.
> 
> ...


It's like we need some committee to screen for appropriate ideas in threads before they're posted, or at least a disclaimer.

Everyone is a special snowflake and men and women are different, yet equal, in the problems they face. They are not, however, different but equal in how they should be viewed in society. The two genders are, in reality, illusions because they're social constructs, with the only differences being one of sex, and thus cosmetic. Everyone is a precious individual, and thus all wording should reflect this.

Women are people not to be judged by their looks, but by their personality. Personality will impact how attractive one will be. Regardless of this, attraction is subjective, and thus disregard what was stated previously because, if it's subjective, there is no right or wrong answer, yet there is. And if you don't post ideas in accordance to these subjective principles you will be judged as a shallow creep who objectifies women.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> It's like we need some committee to screen for appropriate ideas in threads before they're posted, or at least a disclaimer.
> 
> Everyone is a special snowflake and men and women are different, yet equal, in the problems they face. They are not, however, different but equal in how they should be viewed in society. The two genders are, in reality, illusions because they're social constructs, with the only differences being one of sex, and thus cosmetic. Everyone is a precious individual, and thus all wording should reflect this.
> 
> Women are people not to be judged by their looks, but by their personality. Personality will impact how attractive one will be. Regardless of this, attraction is subjective, and thus disregard what was stated previously because, if it's subjective, there is no right or wrong answer, yet there is. And if you don't post ideas in accordance to these subjective principles you will be judged as a shallow creep who objectifies women.


:high5


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> It's ok Matty we all know your mother tongue is Australian mate.


Hehe, I almost said that but I didnt want to put down other Australians 



SomeRandomGuy said:


> No, I don't know much English either, I just like to talk a lot.
> 
> But, perhaps everyone should take note of the, uh... popular dating and relationship lexicon as I understand it. That is, if someone says: "he/she TOTALLY doesn't deserve her/him!", the implication is that "he/she is TOTALLY is not worthy of the other person's affection, for whatever reason." Therefore, I took "deserve" to mean "be worthy of" in this context, since we are talking about relationships.


This English discussion is way above my pay grade. I am pretty sure everyone can tell I barely passed high school English


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll take 6 please. Can I get Fries with that?


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

matty said:


> This English discussion is way above my pay grade. I am pretty sure everyone can tell I barely passed high school English


Nah mate, your English seems fine to me... perhaps that's just an American usage of the word that I'm talking about, hence the confusion.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Hehe, I almost said that but I didnt want to put down other Australians


_Exactly. :teeth_


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> _Exactly. :teeth_


Yes berry. You.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is now about...LINGUISTICS!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ natural progression. We have found it to be a more civilized conversation


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Matty's argument makes sense to me, but I get Somerandomguy's argument as well. 

I still think the OP has poor choice of words for the poll, 'deserve' has much more of a negative connotation for the woman than 'worthy of'... doesn't really matter what the dictionary meaning is, but if several people came here with a puzzled look on their face then you know something's wrong.

Argh, should I even bother bring this up? I want this thread to die already =.=;;


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> I think a good guy deserves a sweet girlfriend, but pretty doesn't necessarily have to factor into it. If the guy is genuinely a good guy he shouldn't care too much about her appearance (not to say it isn't a factor at all, but people should acknowledge and attempt to see past it).


THANK YOU!

If you are this said Good Guy, why would you even make this poll requiring a pretty girlfriend?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't believe that you "deserve" anything, especially not the relations of another person. For myself, I don't deserve sh*t.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You deserve and have the right to go out and look for a friendly, pretty girlfriend. If you find one then great. If you don't get off the couch and expect one to come to you then tough ****.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

No one "deserves" or is "entitled to" anything, so my answer to the poll is no (didn't actually vote). You work hard to get something you want, you don't just "deserve" it because you're a nice guy.

I'll put it this way: people ask me why i pay "pretty boys" more attention than the average guy and whats wrong with the average guy and i tell them there's nothing wrong if that's what you're standards/likes are. I also add that its because they obviously put more effort into themselves and care about how they're perceived than the average guy. If you want a nice and attractive girlfriend you work on putting more effort into how you look and your physique. Go to the gym, get a haircut and ask the stylist for tips on the best way to style your hair and do it yourself, buy some nicer clothes and do a makeover...

Bottom line is you're not just going to get something just by happening to be a nice guy. You gotta WORK for it and exert the needed effort to get what you want. If you want something bad enough you'll do whatever it takes to achieve it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't feel that I am worthy of anything good. Although I'm pretty sure I deserve a Big Mac right now .


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Judi said:


> Does anyone else feel this poll is wrong on multiple levels?


Ja. And _so_ badly worded.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha, no. Not to say I would mind.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Deserve is the wrong word, but I think that that if I strive better myself as a human being then I'll naturally associate with good people and from that yes, But I'm not there yet.

But if I didn't then I wouldn't really expect anything. You get out what you put in like!


----------

